# I need a new soundcard..



## Ckaz (Nov 21, 2009)

So for a long time now I have had some major sound issues, and for a while I thought it was my speakers. I now know it was my soundcard. I had a creative sound blaster xtremegamer, but I'm looking for something on a totally different level.

I game occasionally, but not a ton. What matters for me is music listening, which I do hours a day of.

I am not going with creative due to their annoying drivers and bad tech support. I have been looking at either the Asus xonar line, Auzentech, or HT Omega.

Now, SQ is important above all, and it has to have 5.1 support. For now at least, lets pretend price isn't an issue, I am truly looking for the best of the best. I will likely go with a home audio setup some time in the near future, and it would be great if i can use my sound card as a fully functional receiver. Is this possible? Keep in mind this isn't a home theater setup, its home audio, so I don't need any blu ray capabilities. I have also seen some sound cards offering hdmi capabilities. I am unsure as to why I would need this when my video card already offers hdmi audio and video support.

So please, what would you guys recommend?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Ckaz, the Asus Xonas sound cards are highly rated and are fully HDMI 1.3 compliant meaning you will be able to decode the new HD audio formats and bitstream to your AVR, the  Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim Sound Card  has been getting some really good feedback so worth checking out...


----------



## sgate20000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Not too many companies make sound cards. Especially good sound cards. I highly recommend the Asus. I have one, and it is an amazing value for the money.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

HT Omega makes beautiful sounding cards.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

airbornflght said:


> HT Omega makes beautiful sounding cards.


I second this. i am using the striker in my main/media pc and it sounds quite good.


----------



## aabottom (Feb 17, 2010)

I need a new soundcard too. All I have now is OEM circa 2004.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

I would really consider HT Omega cards. As you pay more they really do upgrade the components they are using. Just a side note, I don't work for them. I'm just a very satisfied customer. Every time I've emailed them with a support question I've received a response within the day, which is amazing to me.

And on all their product pages the list out all the competitive cards in that price range and what components the other cards use. Take some time to research and I think the choice will be evident.


----------

